# My Bunny Chasing a Laser!!



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I have my bunny Acacia in my room with me currently. I like to believe me getting cramped up studying on the bed (my last paper for the term is due tomorrw) is a good bonding exercise and a chance for her to get out of her condo and not be tormented by the cat. 
So I was sitting here with nothing else to distract me from actually writing my paper and I spotted the cat's laser. Grabbed the camera and here we go! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIGqG21kfsI


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Accidentally shone mine for my cat into my 180g tank, the fish went nuts chasing it.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I used it on my fish before too!! I don't do it as often because I'm scared to death of shining it in their eyes!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Cute bunny! I never thought to try that on fish :hmm:


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Once asked a young man nicely at movie theater, to quit with the laser but he persisted.
I was then escorted along with girlfriend from the theater by police after popping the offender in the nose and bustin up his toy.
I asked him nicely...


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Lol 1077


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

That is a cute video!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Hanky (Feb 1, 2012)

Thats funny

Moral of the story? Dont mess with 1077


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Make sure you don't get em in the eyes.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

lol when it reflects off the floor and shines in their face.. Not that funny at all but when my cat's under the bed he looks awesome and devilish in the red glow


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

1077 said:


> Once asked a young man nicely at movie theater, to quit with the laser but he persisted.
> I was then escorted along with girlfriend from the theater by police after popping the offender in the nose and bustin up his toy.
> I asked him nicely...


Guess you didn't get to finish watching the movie........:shock:


----------

